# Cold air returns



## glori (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello, Should a cold air return vent be open into the basement? I am trying to clean the and found one in the bedroom with gaps open into the basement. Should I seal them up with duct tape?


----------



## paul52446m (Dec 12, 2011)

glori said:


> Hello, Should a cold air return vent be open into the basement? I am trying to clean the and found one in the bedroom with gaps open into the basement. Should I seal them up with duct tape?



If that return is for up stairs then it should be sealed so it just pulls from up stairs. You are suppose to take the amount of return from each story for the amount of air your are putting into that story.  Paul


----------

